# Preiswerter Angelkutter testen



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2004)

Unser Anglerboardpartner MS - Forelle Kiel gibt für Anglerboardmitglieder am 09.06. und am 10.06. einen Kennenlernrabatt, damit die Angler einen Kuter mit richtig gutem Service mal kennen lernen können:
Statt 39,00 Euro kostet der Spass auf der Forelle - trotzdem inklusive des Topservices wie Kaffee satt und klasse Mittagessen sowie perfekter Betreuung durch Käpt`n Bernhard und die Crew - pro Ausfahrt nur 33,00 Euro.
Buchen direkt beim Käpt`n:
mielitz-heikendorf@t-online.de

Wir würden uns freuen, viele Boardies zu treffen.


----------



## Steckerlfisch (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Anglerboardpartner MS - Forelle Kiel gibt für Anglerboardmitglieder am 09.06. und am 10.06. einen Kennenlernrabatt, damit die Angler einen Kuter mit richtig gutem Service mal kennen lernen können:
> Statt 39,00 Euro kostet der Spass auf der Forelle - trotzdem inklusive des Topservices wie Kaffee satt und klasse Mittagessen sowie perfekter Betreuung durch Käpt`n Bernhard und die Crew - pro Ausfahrt nur 33,00 Euro.
> Buchen direkt beim Käpt`n:
> mielitz-heikendorf@t-online.de
> ...



Ich würde ja gerne; aber...
...ich komme erst im Juli  #v ...und dann für eine ganze Woche (11.7.-xx.7.)...
mal sehen, wenn von den Boardies ich dort mal persönlich treffe...

Gruss Steckerlfisch


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Na das ist doch mal ein Angebot!  #6


----------



## Sailfisch (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Bin dabei!


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Sagt mal kann man den einen Platz reservieren? Ich möchte doch auch mal an der Spitze oder im Heck stehen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*



> Sagt mal kann man den einen Platz reservieren? Ich möchte doch auch mal an der Spitze oder im Heck stehen...


Weiss ich nicht, wie das auf der Forelle gehandhabt wird.
Solte ich einen Platz an Bug oder Heck kriegen, tausche ich aber mal mit Dir, falls Du an der Seite stehst)


----------



## JapanRot (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Grundsätzlich ist es schonmal nicht möglich sich Plätze an Bord zu reservieren. Wir sind immer extrem früh im Hafen, so dass wir freie Platzwahl haben. Ich finds aber auch gerecht. Wie würdet ihr es finden wenn ihr extra um 3 am kutter seid (vielleicht noch nach sehr langer Anfahrt) und dort plätze markiert sind für Angler die erst um kurz vor sieben zum Schiff kommen ?!

Ich bin Sonntag wieder auf der MS Forelle und am Samstag auf der MS Nordland. Wir fahren um 21:45 Uhr in Dortmund los, sind also dann auch sehr früh in Strande. Für den Samstag haben wir ein Appartment in Laboe gebucht, so können wir Sonntag wieder früh auf die Forelle.  #:  #:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*



> Ich finds aber auch gerecht. Wie würdet ihr es finden wenn ihr extra um 3 am kutter seid


Ich wäre sogar bereit 5 Euro mehr zu zahlen für eine Platzreservierung an Bug oder Heck, dann wärs wider gerecht.
Allerdings wäre das wahrscheinlich zu viel Aufwand, die Besatzungen haben eh genug zu tun.


----------



## dorschzocker (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

#6 Du kannst bei einer Buchung von mind. 10 Mann auf der Forelle entweder das Bug oder das Heck reservieren.#v #v  Wenn nicht einer schneller war. Eins von beiden bleibt immer frei. Eine sehr faire Sache um Einzelanglern noch gute Plätze zu bescheren.#:


----------



## dorschzocker (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

ach ja, wenn ihr  zb.18 oder mehr seid, wird mehr Fäche frei gemacht. Als ich im Feb. mit dem Pure-Team da war, mit 18Personen klappte das echt super.:q


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Hy Thomas,

ich bin ein strikter Gegner von "Bessere Plätze für wohlhabende Angler" ! #q Wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn die "guten" Plätze vom Skipper vielleicht noch versteigert werden ? ? ?  #t Wär für mich ja ein intressantes Zubrot #d 
Da ich aber selbst Angler bin, bleibts bei mir wie´s ist.  #6 

Gruß

Bernhard  ##


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Das mit dem versteigern hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt :q 

Wäre aber nett wenn wir am Bug oder besser und Heck angeln könnten.

Wie läuft es denn aktuell? Habe gehört die Dorsche beißen ganz gut.

Kann mal jemand eine Liste erstellen welche Boardies mitkommen?


----------



## Ramon (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

ich muss sagen ich habe das noch nie gehört dass man sich bestimmte Plätze reservieren kann aber ich war auch schon seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr von Deutschland aus auf der Ostsee. Das wär ja die höhe für mehr Geld vorn oder hinten zu stehen dann kann man ja gleich das ganze Boot chartern. 
Ich kenn das von einigen dänischen Schiffen das vorn keiner hin will weil die Bordwand zu hoch ist und es zuviel schaukelt. Wenn dann frei ist stell ich mich dahin


----------



## Blauortsand (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Ich habe keine Zeit nächste Woche zum Kutter hätte mir doch gerne mal das Schiff angeschaut und Kai was Entwicklungshilfe beim Pilken gegeben und vorallem Boardies getroffen - nun ja so ist das Leben dafür sitze ich dann in einer Prüfung während Ihr schön fischt - vielleicht ja ein anderes Mal!




> Grundsätzlich ist es schonmal nicht möglich sich Plätze an Bord zu reservieren. Wir sind immer extrem früh im Hafen, so dass wir freie Platzwahl haben. Ich finds aber auch gerecht. Wie würdet ihr es finden wenn ihr extra um 3 am kutter seid (vielleicht noch nach sehr langer Anfahrt) und dort plätze markiert sind für Angler die erst um kurz vor sieben zum Schiff kommen ?!



Ich kenne ein paar Schiffe auf denen das Platzreservieren geht und ich muß ehrlich sagen, dass ich das auch bevorzuge! Dort läuft es dann so, dass derjenige der zuerst bucht erfragen kann, ob er nen Platz auf dem Bug oder dem Heck bekommt ich finde, dass ist auch gerecht genauso, wie das Platsystem auf der Forelle gerecht ist. Natürlich müssen nur alle bescheid wissen, wie das dann auf dem jeweiligen Schiff funktioniert - ist natürlich schon ärgerlich wenn man früh aufsteht und da überall schon Namensschilder hängen deswegen sollte man sich beim buchen auch immer erkundigen wie das gehandhabt wird!!! Aufjedenfall schlafe ich lieber bis um 5.30h und starte dann als mir die Nacht um die Ohren zu schlagen und abends dann auf der Rückfahrt fast einzuschlafen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*



> Aufjedenfall schlafe ich lieber bis um 5.30h und starte dann als mir die Nacht um die Ohren zu schlagen und abends dann auf der Rückfahrt fast einzuschlafen!


Ich bin auch gerne ausgeschlafen


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Hallo!

Wie sieht es den jetzt aus? Wann geht die Fahrt? Und wie viele Boardies sind dabei? Ich würde gerne mitkommen!

MFG

Kai

@ Jelle JA! so einen Entwicklungshelfer wie Dich könnte ich gut gebrauchen!

@ Platzreservierungssystem Ich schließe mich da Jelle an. Ich finde eine Reservierung per Telefon extrem fair! So kann auch jemand aus Dortmund schön ausschlafen und muss nicht um 21.45 los fahren! Mehrbezahlung würde einer Klassentrennung gleich kommen. Wie soll man sich das vorstellen? Die "Reichen" stehen,meist auf dem *hohen* Bug, über den armen kleinen Schluckern?!


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Grundsätzlich hätte ich auch nichts gegen eine Platzreservierung nach Datum der Anmeldung und Wunsch des Anglers. Es hat sich jedoch gezeigt, daß Angler, die bei der Anmeldung erfahren, dass die "guten" Plätze bereits belegt sind, dann auf andere Schiffe ausweichen. Ich hab nur allzuoft erlebt, wenn ich mit anderen Schiffsbetreibern zusammensaß, die namentlich Plätze vergeben daß der selbe Angler erst Schiff "A" anrief: "Bug oder Heck? - nein, ausgebucht!" , dann Schiff "B" und Schiff "C" mit selbem Ergebniss. Gefahren ist er dann woanders. Ausserdem stehen dann meist die Stammgäste auf den guten Plätzen und die Anderen mittschiffs.
Für den 9. u. 10.6. gibts jedenfalls noch jede Menge Plätze  #v ! Besonders am 9. wärs schön, wenn der Eine oder Andere noch dazukäme . . .  :m 
Ruft bitte am Mo. oder Di. im Büro unter 0431 24407 zwischen 09.00 und 15.45 an, um Euch anzumelden. Danke. #6 

Gruß

Bernhard  ##


----------



## thorabo (5. Juni 2004)

*Fahrgemeinschaften*

moin leute,

wer von euch sucht/bietet denn noch eine mitfahrgelegenheit für dienstag? wäre ja ganz praktisch, wenn man sich so die spritpreise anschaut und ausserdem ist alleine autofahren sehr langweilig, aber mit einer netten plauderei sollten wir im null komma nix in kiel sein!!!  #v 

also, wer von euch kommt auch aus dem raum dortmund und ist bei der tour zur forelle dabei? meldet euch!

ich freu mich auf eine tolle tour und nette boardies...  #:  #2 

schönes WE
th.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Ich bin schon vollbesetzt im Auto)
Aber gutes Angebot, klasse thorabo)


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Komme leider nicht aus der Gegend!


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Hallo!

@ thorabo Der 9 und 10 sind Mittwoch und Donnerstag! 


Ich fahre von Rendsburg aus, kann mich jemand mitnehmen? oder ich einen von Euch?


----------



## thorabo (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> @ thorabo Der 9 und 10 sind Mittwoch und Donnerstag!



@raubfischer_rd
stimmt, aber geplant ist die tour ursprünglich von dienstag bis freitag! d.h. dienstag ist anreisetag. ich persönlich fänd´s auch ziemlich hat direkt nach 5 stunden im auto aufs schiff zu gehen. das habe ich auch schon mal betrieben und kann es nicht empfehlen!

gruß
th.


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Ach so! Stimmt ich habe vergessen, das Ihr es so weit habt...
Sorry, aber ich fahre nur ca 45 Minuten bis Heikendorf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*



> Sorry, aber ich fahre nur ca 45 Minuten bis Heikendorf.


Neid))


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Also sind die meisten von Euch beide Tage da?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Ich ja, Dok und Amazone auch, Thorabo auch, Sailfish auch, und, und, und..


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Hallo!

Also ich bin jetzt am Mittwoch mit zwei Mann dabei! Bis Dann Freunde!

MFG

Kai und AB Newcomer Günther


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Ich bin schon so aufgeregt  :z  :z , dass ich seit Samstag nicht mehr schlafen kann.  :m    #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Bei mir juckt es auch schon! ABER nicht mehr lange! Hoffentlich fang ich diesmal besser als das letzte Mal.


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Sagt mal wie werdet Ihr angeln?

Also nur jiggen oder Pilker only? und noch was anderes?

Ist es sinnvoll eine TK Box mitzunehmen um den morgens gefangenen (hoffentlich) Fisch bis zum Abend frisch zu halten?

So wird das Wetter!

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=10762&fdate=20040609

was sagt Ihr dazu?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Ich hab wie immer ein Tuch dabei, das ich feucht über die Fische legen kann.
Angeln werde ich zum einen mit Pilker solo in der Andrift, in der Abdrift meine "Dorschautomatikfaulenzermontage" mit Jig unten dran sowie Beifänger ohne Bleikopf drüber.


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

"Dorschautomatikfaulenzermontage"?! Kannst Du das noch etwas genauer erklären Daten etc? Wechselst Du bei jeder Drift Deine Montage?

Ich habe vor zwei Jigs im Abstand 20 und 100 cm vom Pilker ohne Drilling an 15 cm Seitenarmen mit 3,5 gr Köpfen zu fischen. In An- sowie Abdrift. Ist das ok?


----------



## thorabo (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

moin moin,

also ich habe immer wieder festgestellt das "weniger mehr ist" (und nen euro ins phrasenschwein). d.h. pilken ohne "weihnachtsbaummontage", am liebsten nur nen solo-pilker. wenn aber gut auf beifänger gefangen wird, dann baue ich um.  #6 

zum thema lagern, da hat sich auch bei mir nen nasses tuch bewährt. dorsch wird ja nicht so schnell schlecht. man muss ihn ja nicht gleich sonnen.   

auf die faulenzermethode von thomas bin ich mal gespannt... ich habe mal erlebt, wie ein bootsmann einen 35g blinker einfach nur knapp über grund hielt und er damit einen dorsch nach dem anderen fing... alles ist möglich, man muss nur rausfinden was     

wird sicherlich ne lustige runde!!!

gruß
th.


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Ja schauen wir mal und sind auf alles vorbereitet! Ich werde aber sicherheitshalber meine TK Box von Coleman mitnehmen, da ich zum Thema Salmonellen usw ein gebranntes Kind bin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Dorschautomatik:
Grundblei (je nach Tiefe/Drift zwischen 150 - 300 Gramm) mit Sprengring versehen, in den Sprengring einen Einzelhaken (6/0 - 8/0) einhängen, daran nen Shad oder grossen Twister, darüber ein Vorfach (0,50er - 0,60er) mit 2 - 4 eingebundenen Schlaufen und daran befestigten 2/0er Einzelhaken (ohne Bleikopf!). Daran die normalen Beifängertwister. Einfach ablassen und warten bis es beisst. Funzt solange, solange es ein bisschen Drift hat. Nicht zu schnell anschlagen, sonst reisst man den Dorchen den Haken aus dem Maul, bevor sie richtig gepackt haben.

Bei keiner Drift bevorzuge ich auch auf der Abdriftseite den Pilker ohne Beifänger.

Bei wenig Drift nehme ich gerne statt des Bleis dann einen leichteren Pilker, bei dem ich dann den Drilling entferne und am Kopf einen Sprengring einhänge und verfahre wie oben beim Blei beschrieben. Ein leichterer Pilker spielt dann besser, notfalls "arbeite" ich dann auch mit der "Faulenzermontage" ein bisschen (ungern, zum arbeiten ist die Andrift da).


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Dein System ist ja fast wie meins nur das ich den Pilker über den Boden "ticken" muss.


----------



## MiCo (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

@thomas9904
wie werden denn die plätze auf der forelle vergeben. wird gelost oder hat der, der zuerst auf dem schiff ist die freie auswahl?

ist das schiff nur für das ab gechartert oder werden auch plätze zusätzlich noch für nicht-abler von der forelle verkauft? 

vielleicht bis mi oder do


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Werde das genauso halte wir thorabo, solo-Pilker. Und sollte Thomas mehr fangen wird er einfach über Bord geschmissen und ich angele mit seine Montage weiter.  :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

@ mico: Da kommen auch Nicht - ABler, wie immer aufm Kutter: Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst.

@ Sailfish: Ich fische auch Solopilker - In der Andrift.
Nur in der Abdrift werde ich "faul")


----------



## CyTrobIc (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

sind 33 euro nicht zu heftig ? ich mein 65 Mark... dafür könnt ich den Fisch auch kaufen


----------



## JapanRot (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

seid wann geht es nur um den Fisch ?!
Gegenrechnungen darf man beim Angeln nicht machen,
dann sollte man umschulen zum Berufsfischer...

Ich fahre auch Ende Juni zum Makrelenangeln...Fahrt und Ausfahrt 45 Euro...
da kriege ich auch jede Menge Makrelen für...aber kaufen macht ja bekanntlich nicht so viel Spaß, gelle ?  #:  #:  #:


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

ALSO! Erstmal ist es der Spaß am Angeln der mir 33 Euro locker wert ist.

Und zum zweiten ist die Forelle normalerweise 13 Euro teurer als die Laboeer dafür bietet sie aber auch kostenloses Parken ( Laboe 5 Euro ) und Frühstück, Mittag und Kaffee satt. und das für die restlichen 8 Euro! Da will ich mal sehen wie Du das in neuem Imbiss oder auf einem anderen Kutter schaffen willst?! Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass Seeluft Hunger macht.

Und zu guter letzt kostet ein Kilo Dorsch mindestens 10 meistens 12 Euro. Und somit hast Du deinen Preis nach 3 - 4 Kilo Fielet wieder drin. Dies ist aber nicht der Beweggrund eines Anglers! Und das sage ich Dir als Raubfischer!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Egal ob Kutter oder sonst beim Angeln: 
Wer das mit gefangenem Fisch wieder rauskrigen will, macht immer Verlust, rechnet mal alleine das ganze Angelgerödel, das die meisten im Keller stehen haben.

ABER: Kein Fisch ist frischer und schmeckt besser als selbstgefangener.
ABER: Lieber viel Geld ins Angeln investieren als in Fitnesstudio
ABER: Das Erlebnis Angeln ist sowieso nicht mit Geld aufzuwiegen
UND: Noch mehr Spass machts, wenn man wie hier übers nglerboard wieder ein paar nette Leute mehr kennen lernt.

ALSO: Wer angelt macht vielleicht "finanzielle Verluste" gegenüber dem Fischkäufer, aber der Angler ist dafür sicherlich der glücklichere Mensch))


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Ahmen Thomas!


----------



## thorabo (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> rechnet mal alleine das ganze Angelgerödel, das die meisten im Keller stehen haben.



das will ich noch nicht mal "ungefähr" wissen, was da in der garage schlummert...
für mich ist der trip urlaub und somit rechnet es sich in jedem fall!!!  :z  :z  :z 

...und selbst wenn ich als schneider von bord gehe, nen sonnenbrand fang ich in jedem fall   

p.s. wer den ersten dorsch fängt muss einen ausgeben  #2


----------



## Franky (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

@ Gerrit:
Ich geh gerne für 33 Tacken Fisch kaufen - beim Fischer... Dummerweise muß ich dafür auch locker 280 - 300 km fahren, um an fangfrischen Dorsch zu kommen... Dafür kann ich den dann auch selber fangen, und habe noch 'ne GAAAAANZE Menge Spaß dabei!!!

@ alle Fahrers:
Ich wünsche Euch viel Petri Heil, wenig Wind und viel Spaß!! Leider bin ich nicht mit dabei... Drillt mal für mich mit!! 

@ Käppen Bernhard:
Immer 'ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel und 'ne glückliche Heimkehr! Bring die Jungs und Deern(s) orrnlich an Fisch und heil wieder an Land! :m


----------



## Sailfisch (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Also wer beim Angeln anfängt zu rechnen, der hat schon verloren. Angeln ist mein Hobby, Punkt.


----------



## MoritzHH (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Moin liebe Leute,

nachdem ich mir den Thread durchgelesen habe konnte ich nicht anders...
hab mich gerade für die Tour am Donnerstag angemeldet.  War schon länger nicht mehr aufn Kutter aber wird bestimmt ne geile Sache. 

Also bis die Tage und natürlich allen Boardies nen dickes PETRI


----------



## MiCo (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Hab mich soeben auch noch angemeldet. Bin am Mittwoch mit am Start.
Bis morgen dann


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Hallo Freunde!

sagt mal wie komme ich zur Forelle? B 2xx nach Kiel kein Problem. Und dann? Kann mir einer eine Detailierte Info geben?


----------



## oh-nemo (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Moin Raubfischer RD;
in Kiel auf die 76,da geht die 502 (Ostring) AB.
Auf dieser 502 bleiben bis Heikendorf ausgeschildert ist.
Runter an Hafen,rauf auf die Forelle,
viel spass und Petri


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

hallo!

Also ist der Hafen ausgeschildert? Ich habe da so eine Verfahrpanik dank meiner und Reppis letzter Tour!


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Die 502 ist die Straße nach Laboe oder?


----------



## oh-nemo (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Richtung Laboe ist richtig,dann in Heikendorf den Möltenort Weg zum Strandweg runter.


----------



## marschel (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Hi boardies,

ich komme nunmal von der Küste und kann diese ewige Diskussion von Reservierungen Heck/ Bug nicht mehr hören.

Das ist auf Deutsch gesagt: "Rumkaker...."

Als Kutterfahrer nervt einen das tierisch an...und aus diesem Grund haben wir diese Touri-Ausfahrten auch eingestellt, wie viele Angler-Kollegen neben mir auch.

Es ist traurig, daß einige Sportsfreunde morgens 3-4 Stunden vor Ausfahrt Ihre Rutenunterteile regelrecht angketten, um sich einen guten Platz zu ergattern. Zum Glück gibt es einige Kapitäne, die diese Angeln abwraken und auf einen Haufen schmeißen (mein Güte haben wir gelacht und Spaß gehabt).

Mal ehrlich:
...wäre es nicht leichter alle mann GRUNDSÄTZLICH zu sammeln...z.B. 20 Mann übers Board und nen Kutter GRUNDSÄTZLICH zu chatern, entweder nen kleinen oder nen etwas größeren mit Aufbauten und dann den Tag über zu rotieren, damit JEDER was vom Bug/ Heck hat???????

Fazit für mich: ...wenn es rausgeht, dann nur noch mit Charter (für viel Geld) damit aber für viel Spaß, ausschlafen  und ohne STRESS


----------



## siegerlaender (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

moin,
stöcke anbinden ist wirklich nicht der knaller aber warum regt ihr euch so auf?
ich denke mal, daß ich hier im board mit am meisten kutterangel. ich stehe mal am bug, mal am heck und mal in der mitte. ist ein angeltag an bord den nur schön wenn mann dorsche ohne ende fängt? war vor drei wochen auf der hai4 in halli, mit meiner stieftochter zusammen. wir hatten 17 dorsche mittschiffs, sie hatte übrigends 2 mehr wie ich, reicht das nicht?
meinen bisher größten, 27 pfd.,hatte ich auch mittschiffs....ruhig blut männer und genießt die stunden auf see, ärgern bringt nix!


----------



## JapanRot (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

applaus....du hast soooooo recht siegerlaender...schön das er solche menschen auch noch gibt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Hallo Leute!

Heute hatten wir unsere erste Ausfahr und ich kann nur sagen spitze! Den Rest verklickern Euch aber die anderen.

Ich habe nur mal ein Bild für alle die wissen wollen wie man eigentlich pilkt!  #6


----------



## MiCo (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

jetzt wissen wir auch warum du dich raubfischer nennst. wo andere sich mit dubletten begnügen nimmst du doch lieber ne trilette  #w  #w  #w und als die dorsche nicht wollten, gings den hornis an den schnabel.

war ne absolut gelungene tour. ordentlich fisch, nette leute und noch akzeptables wetter, da das unwetter über norddeutschland nicht bis zur ostsee kam.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

 

was soll ich denn machen wenn dir Dorsche nicht wollen?...  #c

 #2  konnte ich nicht als Fahrer und  :v haben andere gemacht.  #6

da blieb mir doch nur das eine  #:  !

Aber fass Dir erstmal an die eigene Nase! So viel Fisch wie Du gefangen hast! #r   

Wie gesagt es war ne super Tour und hat sehr viel Spaß mit Euch gemacht!

MFG

Kai

PS: Meinem Kumpel Günther der mit war musst ich auf der Rückfahr erstmal erklären was Internet und ein Forum ist. So interessiert wie der war müssen wir sicher nächste Woche los und Ihm einen PC kaufen!  #d


----------



## CyTrobIc (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Hat schonmal ne Gruppe von hier ein Boot gechartet ? Könnte man ja mal machen wenn sich genug Boardies finden.


----------



## Talis (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Bin auch schon mal mit der Forelle unterwegs gewesen. Das Boot ist wirklich vom Feinsten und die Crew ist super. Leider waren 50 Angler drauf und die Drift lief immer seitwärts, sodass es ziemlich viele "Vertüterungen" gegeben hat. Da wäre eine komplette Charterung eine tolle Sache.
--------------
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

1. @ Talis Das ist immer so wenn viele Angler an Bord sind. Es muss nur einer dabei sein der nicht richtig werfen und sein Köder navigieren kann und mehrere Angler sind zusammengeklettet.

2. Mein Tip! Immer versuchen in der Woche zu fahren. Ruhig mal einen Tag Urlaub oder ein paar Überstunden opfern.

3. Willkommen im Board!


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

@ oh-nemo Danke nochmal für Deine Tips!


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

@Raubfischer RD
gern geschehen.Hat Euch ja Super bei Bernhard auf der Forelle gefallen,gell??
Bis dann


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Ja es war super!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Ja es war super!



Na da freue ich mich dann aber schon auf den Bericht und die Bilder.
Was habt ihr denn so gefangen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Fische!............................  Ne Scherz bei seite wir haben gut Dorsch gefangen, aber lass die anderen mal erzählen, die können das besser und haben mehr Bilder.

MFG

Kai


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Es war wirklich klasse! Super Schiff, super Kapitän, super Boardies und dazu auch noch gut gefangen. Ausführlicher Bericht in Kürze von den Experten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Ja, man kann nur sagen:
Wirklich (bisher auf jeden Fall Fall) das Beste , was ich je an Bord eines Angelkutters erlebt habe.
Sei es vom Service, vom Schiff selber, von der Besatzung, der Sauberkeit, dem Essen, den Angeboten rundrum, dem, Ton an Bord, und natürlich nicht zuletzt Käpt`n Bernhard, der sich wirklich bemüht, dass alle ihre Fische kriegen.
Ich werde sowohl hier im Board dazu noch nen Thread aufmachen wie auch nen ganz ausführlichen Artikel im Magazin, sobald wir alle Fotos vorliegen haben.

Bis dahin kann ich nur eines sagen:
Bedenkenlos zu empfehlen!!


----------



## MiCo (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

moin thomas,
wie wars denn am donnerstag? vergleichbar mit mittwoch oder gabs noch ne steigerung?
die mi-tour, denke ich, wird bei mir als ein highlight der saison in erinnerung bleiben. besser wirds wohl kaum gehen -eben einfach nur uneingeschränkt top-


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Hm, wenn man das so liest kann man ja richtig traurig sein nicht dabei gewesen zu sein. Aber in der Woche muß man nun mal arbeiten gehen, is ja auch wichtig. Wenn so eine Tour mal im Herbst stattfindet wennich eventuell frei bekomme vom Chef dann bin ich dabei. Jetzt brauch ich nach Freistellung gar nicht fragen, viel zu viel Arbeit.


----------



## Sailfisch (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

@MicO
Am Donnerstag war es ähnlich wie am Mittwoch. Ich konnte mich auch 20 Fische steigern, Matthias auf 19. Nur bei Martin, Thomas und Thorsten ging es in die andere Richtung. 
Allerdings hast Du ein echtes Highlight verpaßt, am Donnerstag abend saßen wir mit Andy While, Olaf Schnell, dem Skipper und noch irgenden einem Experten - dessen Name mir leider entfallen ist - bis 24 Uhr in der Kneipe. Bis halb elf wurde übers Angeln gefachsimpelt, dann haben Olaf und Andy einen Witz nach dem anderen erzählt, ich habe Tränen gelacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Wie gesagt, ich bin am sortieren und werde sowohl den Bericht hier im Forum wie auch ganz ausführlich im Magazin einstellen.


> die mi-tour, denke ich, wird bei mir als ein highlight der saison in erinnerung bleiben


Nicht nur die Mittwochtour, die Forelle ist dank Bernhard und Besatzung einfach einer der, wenn nicht der beste Kutter überhaupt.


----------



## CyTrobIc (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Muss man wenn man da mit will vorher reservieren oder nur früh genug da sein ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*



> Muss man wenn man da mit will vorher reservieren oder nur früh genug da sein ?


Wochenende geht ohne reservieren gar nix, unter der Woche auf jeden Fall ratsam!! Auch auf jeden Fall unter der Wochge nachfragen, weil Bernhard nicht jeden Tag Angler fährt, der macht ja auch Seebestattungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Preiswerter Angelkutter testen*

Hier findet Ihr jetzt den Bericht zur Tour mit der Forelle.


----------

